
Microsoft Is Looking Like the New Apple - kensai
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602750/microsoft-is-looking-like-the-new-apple/
======
kensai
In a nutshell:

"Microsoft is now attempting to push the boundaries of what computing looks
like, by trying to change the way we interact with desktop devices and
providing the tools for us to become more involved with the virtual world.

Apple, meanwhile, appears to be stuck in a rut. As we’ve explained before, it
seems to be struggling to look far beyond its existing products. Instead, it’s
simply adding new features to already successful devices rather than
reinventing our relationship with technology."

